# toe side slide instead of turn



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

to stop turning you lessen the pressure on the edge...you lift your toes & lean back onto your heels to initiate the turn back to your heelside.

just remember you are going to go/turn in the direction of which you lean.

...i think is what you are asking.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Also remember that when you turn back onto ur heelside ur lead shoulder will lean over ur lead foot(front)as if you are looking behind over ur shoulder..also for me depending on how steep the hill when I initiate the turn to my heel I kinda give a little push outwards with my backfoot(I ride regular)kinda like a powerslide..hope that works,and i hope I didnt confuse you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the help guys...i think i got how to get back around after spinning 90 degrees and facing up hill...

i think i got my heel side down...i just "point" and seem to on in that direction...

its the toe side that, when i point to the right, i just spin around...like the edge isnt catching...

after reading some other posts, it seems like i am not putting the weight on my front foot in order to flex the board into turning right...

my neck is still hurting bad, so i wont get ot try anything for the next few days, but i might be going to an actual mountain friday....

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

so i went up to wilmot (pretty small hill in WI/IL) yesterday....no powder, just packed with a dusting of man made on top...my buddy convinced me to go up one of the green runs...so i did...

got on the lift first try...stuttered getting off, but didnt fall, just looked stupid...

so i start down the will...i just hot waxed my board, so i started going pretty fast...i went to the left, cause i can turn to the left pretty ok...no problems

got to where i was going to run into a fence if i didnt turn right...so i started the turn, started spinning around, let off my toes, caught the heelside edge, and subsequently tumbled around 15 feet down the hill...

of course, i landed on my left wrist and hurt it pretty back...but i popped back up, pointed myself to the right, and started going..

i was going pretty fast, was able to turn back left, but caught and edge and smashed to the ground...

got up and went again...was going straight down the hill, going pretty fast, right towards the line to the lift...

i realized i didnt know how to stop...

so i tried to do a heel side turn/slide to stop...was mildly successful, and then feel and rolled about 10 ft...



i went up to the bunny hill, and stayed there the rest of the night... i kinda got to where i could turn and stop, but not good enough to get back up on a steeper run...i am putting my weight into heel side turns and getting good results...

i am still just kinda spinning around on the toe side, but getting better...and i even was able to stop at the end with a heel side skid


all in all, pretty fun...i didnt break my wrist, but i strained it so bad, its going to hurt for the rest of the week...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm no pro, but it seems like you aren't leaning enough and keep your knees bent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks guys...

i will work on some of those exercises to get all this down...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Take some lessons. They can help you better than we can because they can see, show you, and correct what you are doing wrong. Practice doesn't make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect.


----------

